# Project Planed Please Post You Next Project



## Smithdoor (Oct 9, 2016)

Please post you next project
This thread is for any you are planning to make some day
We all have them but take to draw and build
Please post drawing and or photo 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dave


----------



## Armourer (Oct 9, 2016)

No pics, but my next project is making a barrel vice to pull rifle barrels of there actions. Next will be a Remington 700 action wrench! Wont be able to start them till first of November though.


----------



## Smithdoor (Oct 23, 2016)

Update I am at the drawing stage
A drawing of a vertical shaper / slotter
Note the Rotary Table for machining internal gears

Looking at using a gear drive over a Hydraulic drive


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 23, 2016)

My next project is finishing anyone of my previous 37 unfinished projects.   Mike


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 25, 2016)

Mike...only 37 unfinished? You're doing better than I am!


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 25, 2016)

I think my next project will be some _good_ wheel flanges for my bench grinders. Planning to make the bushing be part of the flange.


----------



## Smithdoor (Oct 26, 2016)

Update
Drawing of Ram and Clapper

Dave


----------

